# Flat Fall Jigs ??????



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

I just purchased these from www.strikertackle.com . They look awesome and were a lot cheaper than Shimano jigs. Has anyone had any luck with them?


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

et them fall all the way to the bottom, work them up smowly , just let the jig bounce once the rod recoils..repeat.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When some jigs works great, you don't care how much you pay.
Shimano Flat Fall jigs are proven jigs and I don't want to be a field tester of unproven jigs


----------



## BrandonGCM (May 15, 2014)

I haven't tried those specifically but the real deal Shimano ones are money. They bite them on the fall and when worked back to the surface too. Pink/Blue did well on snapper and dorado. Here's a vid of a snapper catch on the jig.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

You want to work those jigs very slow of the bottom , therefore you need a rod with a very soft tip and a lot of recoil to get the action on those jigs....those pesky snaps will eat anything that moves...throw in a shiny washer an you'll get bitten.

The real challenge on those jigs are bottom species search as groupers and so on.


----------



## bigsplinter (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice jigs .. I have them


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Try em and let us know how they do! As to the unproven jig comment, i wonder if some cajun fella had the idea of putting a big curly tail on a 15/0 circle hook in Lousiana and then went... nahhhh that'll never work!!! haha, who knows, they might be game changers!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

yes-[- they work great


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

*Flat Fall jigs*

Here are some photos of our jigs in action. Most of these fish were caught in Venice, La. All of sizes and colors can be viewed at www.strikertackle.com


----------

